# Very frustrated



## steels816 (Dec 26, 2016)

Who had luck finding their first coding job?  So far nothing.


----------



## jhofler (Dec 27, 2016)

*I did!*

I was able to find a Coding job three months after becoming certified.  I contacted staffing agencies.  In my area, they are the ones who do the recruiting for major hospitals in the area.  They made it clear that without the certification, I would more than likely need to start at an entry level position in another area besides coding.  So once I got certified, I contacted them again.  The staffing agency tested me and sent me on several interviews.  I was fortunate to interview with a Manager at a local hospital.  She hired me PT for close to a year and then I was hired.  I heard a lot of people say you will have to start at the bottom, however, some employers will give you a shot.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 27, 2016)

jhofler said:


> I was able to find a Coding job three months after becoming certified.  I contacted staffing agencies.  In my area, they are the ones who do the recruiting for major hospitals in the area.  They made it clear that without the certification, I would more than likely need to start at an entry level position in another area besides coding.  So once I got certified, I contacted them again.  The staffing agency tested me and sent me on several interviews.  I was fortunate to interview with a Manager at a local hospital.  She hired me PT for close to a year and then I was hired.  I heard a lot of people say you will have to start at the bottom, however, some employers will give you a shot.



Thanks for responding. Congrats to you.  Did you have to pay the agency to find you a job? I  have been certified for a year and still nothing.  I had interviews but no job offers.


----------



## jhofler (Dec 27, 2016)

steels816 said:


> Thanks for responding. Congrats to you.  Did you have to pay the agency to find you a job? I  have been certified for a year and still nothing.  I had interviews but no job offers.



Thank you!  No, I didn't pay the agency.  You should never have to pay one.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 27, 2016)

lad2012 said:


> Do you have coding experience? I didn't have coding experience and I have been certified since October. I would recommend applying for jobs as medical office assistants or front desk assistants. It may be something you don't want to do but there's a good chance it will lead to a coding job in the future. Also tell the interviewer how much the job means to you and tell them how much you want to help the office. And go to AAPC meetings in your city as well! I hope this helps!



No I don't have any coding experience.  I tried to apply for front office and most of jobs wanted 1-2 years medical office experience.  Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Jfraska (Dec 28, 2016)

jhofler said:


> I was able to find a Coding job three months after becoming certified.  I contacted staffing agencies.  In my area, they are the ones who do the recruiting for major hospitals in the area.  They made it clear that without the certification, I would more than likely need to start at an entry level position in another area besides coding.  So once I got certified, I contacted them again.  The staffing agency tested me and sent me on several interviews.  I was fortunate to interview with a Manager at a local hospital.  She hired me PT for close to a year and then I was hired.  I heard a lot of people say you will have to start at the bottom, however, some employers will give you a shot.



What is your work background/experience? If you have no coding/billing experience at all (like me) then you must have been at the right place at the right time and were a good interviewer cuz I have been trying for almost a year since I got my certification. I've tried with hospitals, physicians, 3rd parties/temp agencies, etc. You are right that they will give you a chance. They did give me the opportunity to interview but I for some reason, didn't make the cut. Gotta keep trying I guess, hopefully this new year!!!


----------



## jhofler (Dec 28, 2016)

*My experience...*



Jfraska said:


> What is your work background/experience? If you have no coding/billing experience at all (like me) then you must have been at the right place at the right time and were a good interviewer cuz I have been trying for almost a year since I got my certification. I've tried with hospitals, physicians, 3rd parties/temp agencies, etc. You are right that they will give you a chance. They did give me the opportunity to interview but I for some reason, didn't make the cut. Gotta keep trying I guess, hopefully this new year!!!




This is a career change for me.  I was a paralegal for many years, reviewing medical records for class-action cases.  Not coding at all, however, I had to pick certain elements from my past experience and emphasize how I felt they would work well in a Coding position.  Plus I scored high on the test the staffing agency gave me prior to the interview.  I had a few interviews before landing this job and some mentioned that Coders with years of experience wanted too much $$.  So, therefore, they were willing to work with someone with less experience.  I wish you the best!  An opportunity will come your way.  I reached out to this forum, like you, and others told me not to lose hope.  So, I am telling you the same.  Have a great New Year!!


----------



## Dave2354 (Mar 25, 2017)

*Response*

*Well... I had to go with a Medical Biller position that did not acknowledge my growing coding expertise. I learned and grew with ICD-10, CPT, HCSPCS, CCI edits with appropriate modifier use, NCD/LCD, EMR, coding applications and processes, etc. Now I am trying to gain my first legitimate medical coder position, but am having no luck.... 

Even with experience and high levels of expertise, it is most difficult to obtain legitimate employment in this field...*

*This frustrates me even more as I know that I would be successful in this field bringing in so much knowledge and expertise...*


----------



## steels816 (Mar 28, 2017)

Good luck to you.  I never thought about applying for a medical biller for the same reason with no experience but will try it.


----------

